# EUA(Examination Under Anaesthetic)



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a date in July to go to hospital to have this done under general anaesthetic.I was wondering whether anyone has had this test done and how they felt about it,ie:enema beforehand,the anaesthetic and afterwards?I react awfully to anaesthetic and any sort of pain relief and my rectum is sore and uncomfortable all the time as well as pelvic pain so i am terrified of the enema.I am having the test done by the doctor to check for prolapse and anything else that could be causing my chronic long standing symptoms and ill health.Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would try to relax. You need an enema.. I haven't heard any horror sotries abotu enemas.... so really try to calm down. Being "terrified" surely doesn't help.


> I react awfully to anaesthetic and any sort of pain relief


What do you mean?? What happens when you have one or have to use pain medications? If you mean you get nausea... that is an easy fix.. let them know you get theis and they can give you meds to avoid it.You will be under an anesthetic so I imagine you won't feel any pelvic or rectal pain. Maybe a teeny bit afterwards??? But I imagine they would be gentle.I would call your Dr or at least speak to the nurse and let themknow your concerns. It isn't necessary to be "terrified".. so let them allay your fears.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Its not so much the enema being done its because i'm in pain and they are having to do one,although i will be talking everything over with them at my pre-op assessment.Pain medications cause me to have nausea,vomiting and i collapse with weakness and the same with general anaesthetics and it then takes me weeks to recover from it all,and i also always have to be kept in hospital afterwards while anyone else having day surgery and tests goes home,but i certainly shall be discussing it all with the doctor and making sure they realise how i'm feeling.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone at all had this test done and how did they get on before,during and after?


----------

